# Side dishes for Chicken Marsala?



## PoohBearLovinMama

What would you serve with Chicken Marsala?  I was thinking Garlic Mashed potatoes, but that's as far as I got.

We're putting off our big family get together until Mon and my in laws are coming over for just dinner on Sun.  I thought I'd make a chicken marsala for Christmas dinner, since we'll be having Turkey and Ham on Mon.  I just can't think of what good side dishes go well with Chicken marsala.  Any good ideas?


----------



## hemispheredancer

What about some of those Pasta Roni noodles?  Garlic and Olive Oil, Parmesan, etc.  We really like that brand over the Lipton noodles.


----------



## pfishgirl

glazed carrots ?  or another veggie you all like..


----------



## PoohBearLovinMama

good ideas!  Thanks!  Hopefully, I'll be able to think of one other dish to whip up.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

I was going to say steamed broccoli or asparagus with parmesan cheese, minced garlic and a drizzle of olive oil.


----------



## Rex Rules

Chicken Marsala is one of my favorites, and when I have it in restaurants they usually pair it with mashed potatoes or garlic mashed and I find them to be too heavy.  I think asparagus or broccoli is a great idea.  At home I use Lipton Lemon flavored rice.  OOPs, just remembered it is Uncle Ben's, not Lipton....


----------



## LoveWDW

Rice would be good. Basmati rice is fragrant and tasty.


----------



## lisa_from_nj

I like some sort of pasta with Chicken Marsala because the sauce is so good.  Also, sauteed garlic spinach (fresh not frozen) and garlic bread.

Lisa


----------



## Topper

With Chicken Marsala, I would serve some angel hair pasta on the side (pour some of that yummo sauce over), along with some some steamed broccoli florets with freshed squeezed lemon juice.


----------



## TN Traveler

What about a huge tossed salad?  I think a good salad works for just about everything....but then I could eat a salad every day of the week so take that w/a grain of salt!     Angel hair pasta sounds good too.  

Karen


----------

